

The state of WordPress 2011 (Matt Mullenweg) - ck2
http://wordpress.tv/2011/08/14/matt-mullenweg-state-of-the-word-2011/

======
ck2
I used to be a fan of Matt back before the WordPress 2.1 days. Now that I
spend half my time cleaning up the nightmare that is WP 3.x, not so much.
After he ended bbPress standalone, I struggle to find nice things to say.

~~~
Jem
Interesting. I'm finding the opposite ... as WordPress grows I find more and
more uses for it, more and more ways to hack to bits (which I enjoy doing :))

